# Revenue code - What revenue code(s) do you report on the UB04



## Lisa Heikes (Dec 14, 2011)

What revenue code(s) do you report on the UB04 when billing pain management injection 64483?

We have always used 490 but now there are questions if we should use 379.

THANKS


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 14, 2011)

are youcoding ASC or hospital outpatient.


----------



## Lisa Heikes (Dec 14, 2011)

I am reporting for ASC.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 14, 2011)

490 for ASC


----------

